# Stryker Crossbow Bolts & Lumenoks



## 5Rangers (Aug 8, 2011)

Question for the guys that know stuff.

I have a Stryker 350 and 20" Stryker bolts. Interestingly enough, with Muzzy 125 gr Crosskill or Grim Reaper 100gr mechanical, and the stock 8gr nock, each configuration bolt lands in the same hole at 20 yds.

But.... with the 21gr Lumenok the bolt lands 2" low at 20yds.

I am new so I don't understand, why the nock makes such a dramatic difference and the broad head does not.

Finally, I'm trying to figure out what to do, I see 3 options:


Go with only Lumenocks
Go with only stock nocks
Go with both nocks and have 2 different settings on the elevation adj, one for each style nock
If I do choice 3 what will happen as far as trajectory at longer distances when using the compensation reticules.

Thanks in advance for any help....

BTW,, here is a little sow from last weekend. First kill with the bow..


----------



## Old Ned (Jul 21, 2010)

Could be the change in weight forward (FOC) go to Archery Talk forum (cross bow section) and search. Unfortunately Texas, compared to some states, is way behind in crossbow knowledge and acceptance. I have a SZ 380 but all I can read tells me your 350 is "the" hunting bow to have. By the way, I'm not a fan of the stock SZ arrows (GT IIs) I've got Accuspines on order.


----------

